# Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???



## Holz (19. April 2004)

Hallo auch,

ich suche ein paar alternativrezepte für Makrelen.
Also nicht immer nur gegrillt......
Auf zahlreiche Antworten freue ich mich jetzt schon....


Gruß an alle,

Holz


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

mache sie mal so wie eingelegte Heringe, schmecker eingelegt richtig gut

mfg lachsy


----------



## AngelChris (20. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

Wie wärs mit Räuchern??
Schmecken geräuchert sehr lecker. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## fjordbutt (20. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

makrelen gibt es bei mir entweder aus der pfanne angebraten oder *geräuchert* wobei letzteres mir besser schmeckt (auch wenn ich nur selten fisch esse)und auch mehr spass bei der zubereitung mit sich bringt.


----------



## superfranz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

Hallo
Wir essen die Makrelen in Norwegen auch als Gulasch

gruß
superfranz


----------



## Ansgar (21. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

Filetieren, auf der Hautseite laenger, auf der Fleischseite kurz anbraten, mit Curry, Paprika, Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen. 
Ist richtig lecker - eigentlich zu schade, die Dinger als Bait zu nehmen...

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren
Beste Gruesse
Ansgar

PS: normalerweise lasse ich die Haut bei Filets nicht dran, aber bei Makrelen schon...


----------



## chippog (23. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

makrele haben wir schon öfter hier verhackstückt. suche also mal in den älteren beiträgen. meine lieblinge sind:

vom haken via kehlschnitt direkt aufs eis, zu hause filetieren und die filets vierundzwanzig stunden einfrieren. dann antauen lassen, schöne scheiben (ohne haut) schneiden und als sushi essen!!!

 frische filets in grobem roggenmehl wälzen, scharf anbraten und ein paar minuten nachgaren lassen, zu stampfkartoffeln mit preisselbeeren und salat.

frische makrele ausnehmen und spülen, mit etwas salz bestreuen und in alufolie in den backofen oder auf den grill. vorsicht bei dem saft, der sich in der folie bildet, der ist extrem lecker!

frische makrelienfilets mit eingeköchelten dosentomaten, salz, pfeffer und angedünsteten zwiebeln in eine auflaufform, zirka zwanzig minuten in den ofen und warm oder noch besser kalt aufs brot!

fast noch frische makrelen mit gewinn als köder benutzten!

der letzte tipp: makrelen nicht zu häufig und vor allem auch nicht gekauft essen: ranziges makrelenfett macht gerne jojo im hals... und dann ist schon mal schnell aus mit makrele mögen! chipp


----------



## HeinzJuergen (23. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

Das Problem ist:
Meist hat man "fast noch frische" Makrelen, wie Chippog beschreibt.
Nehme wirklich nur Makarelen die ganz frisch sind. Dann kann man überhaupt
nix verkehrt machen. Die sind legger, egal was man macht.
Aber schaut Euch mal das fleisch nach zwei Stunden an! :c 
Ganz faserig. Vielleicht macht das ja nix. Aber hatte da eher Hemmungen

bon apetit
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (23. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

so isses heinzjuergen! desshalb: makrele angeln? eis mitnehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildbootsman (23. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

Räuchern, Räuchern, Räuchern

Schmeckt wirklich am Besten.

Ach oder als Köder für Hornhecht, funktioniert wesentlich besser wie Hering.

Wildi


----------



## chippog (24. April 2004)

*AW: Makrelen - alternativen zu Grillen???*

nich dass mir geräucherte makrele nicht schmeckt, ganz im gegenteil, aber, getrockneter faultierschiss schmeckt geräuchert auch nach geräuchert und alles muss ich nicht, mit ketchup sprich geräuchert essen. wo bleiben da die feinheiten?????????????? und noch mal ?????????????? also,  geräuchert ist ne feine sache! abba eben nich imma! chipp auf dem nicht immer geräuchert tripp japp!


----------

